# To trim or not trim fat?



## robhatch (Apr 9, 2013)

What is the feeling of everyone on trimming a brisket or leaving on the fat? And if you trim how much do you trim?


----------



## krislol (Apr 9, 2013)

Trim her down to 1/4 inch layer of fat. Scoring is up to you.


----------



## bruno994 (Apr 9, 2013)

There is really no trimming needed on a brisket if you choose to, the fat will easily scrape off once cooked or can be easily trimmed off on a properly cooked brisket.  There is really no right or wrong way to trim a brisket either, some trim nothing, some trim the hard, thick areas of fat, some trim like I do.  I trim everything off the top and sides, leave the bottom alone for the most part except for those areas that I can tell are large, mass deposits of fat, I'll trim those off with the intention of getting the bottom layer of fat uniform in thickness, 1/4" or so.  I also trim the heavy part between the flat and point out and either completely separate the 2 muscles or leave them connected by just a bit of the bottom layer of fat.  This trim allows for more rub to hit more of the meats surface, which allows for more bark and more bark, means more better!  It will also help the point cook a bit faster, so you can cut down on the extra 2 hours typically needed on the point end.  It will still take longer to cook due to the internal fat, but taking off the insulation (excessive fat) really helps out.  This trim really works well for some awesome burnt ends.  I don't score the bottom layer, because I cook fat side down in my RF pit.  I am using the bottom layer as insulation from the heat coming up from the RF plate.  Here is a good watch on brisket trimming.


----------



## 05sprcrw (Apr 9, 2013)

I have done both and find myself not trimming more often then not. They stay real moist, you can get rid of the fat after your cook it, add flavor some people like a little bit of the rendered down fat on their beef and its just plain easier.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2013)

Or you can trim most of the heavy fat off. Then score the top. Then you can get your rub & seasoning into the meat, without the fat getting in the way.

Then punch holes in a foil pan, put the fat you trimmed off in the pan, and put the pan above the meat. This way you get the seasoning into the meat, but you still get the benefit of the fat dripping down basting the meat.

Below is an example with a couple of Double smoked Hams.

Bear

Note the fat in the pans is nearly all rendered down at this stage:


----------



## badmoont2 (Apr 9, 2013)

I do a heavy trim like Bruno994. I trim out much of the fat between the flat and point so they are partially separated. My reasoning is:

It speeds up the cook time since I don't have to cook something I will ultimately throw away.
More bark and more smoke ring.
Extra rub can be put in the area between the point and flat.
On the downside it takes quite a while to trim like this, I'm sure it is much faster to scrape off unwanted fat after smoking.
The video Bruno linked to is excellent, I watched it before trimming my first brisket, and my technique is based on what I learned in this video.


----------



## damon555 (Apr 9, 2013)

bruno994 said:


> There is really no trimming needed on a brisket if you choose to, the fat will easily scrape off once cooked or can be easily trimmed off on a properly cooked brisket.


I agree with bruno994. No need to trim the fat. Simply rub the brisket really good on the bare parts, put the fat cap down and smoke 'til it's done. Then when you pull it out just scrape the fat off.


----------



## bruno994 (Apr 9, 2013)

For the past 4 brisket smokes, this is what I end up with after heavy trimming and separating...













MARCH13 PICS 017.jpg



__ bruno994
__ Apr 9, 2013






This is a 12# select packer, trimmed 3#'s of fat off and separated, obviously point on the left and flat on the right.  And here is the point after cooked, juicy and delish...













MARCH13 PICS.jpg



__ bruno994
__ Apr 9, 2013






I pulled tha flat off when it was toothpick tender, left the point on for about another hour, then pulled and rested it along side the flat.  Stored them in the fridge for the rest of that night, threw them in the oven the next day for about an hour at 250, then enjoyed. 

There are any number of ways to cook briskets, hot and fast, slow and low, trimmed, no trim, separated, fat up, fat down, you name it, just follow the guidelines found here on SMF and you can't go wrong.


----------



## redclaymud (Apr 9, 2013)

Damon555 said:


> I agree with bruno994. No need to trim the fat. Simply rub the brisket really good on the bare parts, put the fat cap down and smoke 'til it's done. Then when you pull it out just scrape the fat off.


Nope, no need to trim the fat before smoking.  Truth is, some people love it.  The last time I tried brisket in Texas they offered a choice of moist (with a lot of fat), medium (with less fat) or lean (nicely trimmed).  When I ran a BBQ stand in Alaska I had an Alaskan Railway worker that bought a pound of fatty brisket almost daily . . . a repeat customer year after year.

It's all a matter of taste.  Removing too much fat reduces people's options.  For sure, major fat should be removed . . . but only after cooking.  Let all those succulent juices and rubs baste the meat.


----------



## smokeringer12 (Apr 10, 2013)

Always trim the fat presentation is important.


----------

